# Price of Intel 915GV chipset and how to increase video mem



## cooldip10 (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi all.
 I'm willing to increase my sytem's vedio memory, But the problem is that i don't  have expansion slot. Any suggestion.


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Price of Intel 915GV chipset*

Hi ya    

 I'm having Intel845 GVSR motherboard . I'm not satisfied with it as it doesn't have expansion slot to upgrade Video Card   . Iwanted to know whats the price of  the Intel 915 GV motherboard ???       Plz help me get the price of thi s chipset..... 8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 13, 2005)

5k to 5.5 k @ delhi...cant comment abt the price at ur place...


----------



## Sourabh (Apr 13, 2005)

dude are u opening a mobo manufacturing company that u need chipsets prices lolz.!!


----------



## aadipa (Apr 13, 2005)

since u have 845 mobo ur P4/Celeron is of older core.

To use 915 u will also need to change ur CPU to newer core.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 14, 2005)

If you mean that you don't have an AGP slot, you need a PCI graphics card. But it's usually quite a bit more expensive than an equivalent AGP card, and most people will tell you that it's not worth the price. It's also more difficult to find a good PCI gfx card, especially in India.

As a rough indication, a PCI Radeon 9200SE card may cost around 4k whereas an AGP version will be below 3k.

It's up to you to decide whether it's worth the price. If you post the rest of your configuration, we may be able to help you find a worthwhile solution.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 14, 2005)

its not PCI its PCI-E , is ur mobo new ??? 
dosen't have agp slot but does it support PCI-Express compatible graphic cards?


----------



## mamba (Apr 14, 2005)

well , i had the same problem . so 8 months back bought a 128mb 5200fx 4 bout 7 k . no the price is high n at that time the agp version of the same card was 4 bout 4.5 k , but i bought a PCI card . 
at that time only those shitty mx440z were available 4 the pci slot , so had 2 import it thru a dealer in nehru place . 
so what i think is that if u dont buy an agp mobo , n still wannna get a gfx card , reckon u would have 2 do what i had 2 . 

btw , m gonna buy a new rig in may . so if u want , u can have the 5200fx card i got , is in a gud condition


----------



## pimpom (Apr 14, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> its not PCI its PCI-E


No, I mean PCI. Many budget motherboards with onboard video come without an AGP slot. The only way to upgrade the graphics is to get a PCI graphics card.

Most graphics cards are also made in the PCI version, but, as I said before, they are more expensive than the AGP version and are usually more difficult to obtain.

PCI-Express is different and a relatively new technology.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 14, 2005)

only asrock has one mobo P4Dual-915GL which has 478 soket and 915 express chip set specs


CPU - Socket 478 for Intel Pentium 4/Celeron processor
- FSB 800/533 MHz
- Supports Hyper-Threading Technology
- Prescott support

Chipset - Northbridge: Intel 915GL
- Southbridge: Intel ICH6 
Hybrid Booster - CPU Frequency Stepless control 
- AGP/PCI frequency control 
- ASRock U-COP
- Boot Failure Guard (B.F.G) 
Memory - Dual Channel DDR memory technology
- Supports DDR400/333
- DIMM slots: 2
- Max. capacity: 2GB 
Slots - ASRock A.G.I. Express slot: Compaitble with PCI Express x16 VGA card* 
- Worldwide patent ASRock A.G.I.8X graphics upgrade slot (AGP8X/4X compatible)*
- 2 x PCI slots( PCI 2.3 compliance)
- 1 x AMR slot 
* The VGA card compatible list for AGI Express and AGI8X 

VGA - Integrated Intel Media Accelerator 900 in Intel 915GL chipset, capable of supporting DirectX 9.0 related application
- Dynamic Vedio Shared Memory Max. 224MB 
Audio  - Realtek ALC850 8 channel AC'97 audio codec 
LAN - Realtek RTL8100C PCI 10/100 Fast Ethernet controller
- 802.3u, WOL supported 
Connector - 4 x Serial ATA 1.5Gb/s connectors
- 1 x ATA100/66 IDE connectors ( supports 2 x IDE devices)
- 1 x Floppy connector
- CPU/Chassis FAN connectors
- 20 pin ATX power connector
- 4 pin 12V power connector
- CD audio in header 
- Front panel audio connector 
- 2 x USB 2.0 header (to support 4 USB2.0 ports) 
- 1x COM port header  
Rear Panel I/O ASRock 8CH I/O Plus
- 4 x USB2.0 ports
- 1 x RJ45 LAN port
- 1 x VGA port
- 1 x PS2 Keyboard connector
- 1 x PS2 Mouse connectors
- 1 x Parallel port (LPT1)
- 1 x 8 channel Audio ports ( Line In/Out, Mic In) 
BIOS Feature - 4Mb AMI BIOS with ACPI, SM BIOS 3.0, PnP 
Support CD - Drivers, Utilities, AntiVirus Software,ASRock PC DIY Demo 
Accessories - Quick Installation Guide, Support CD, I/O shield
- Floppy/ATA 100 cables
- 1 x SATA data cable
- 1 x SATA 1-to-1 power cable 
- 1 x COM Port Bracket 
Form Factor Micro ATX, 244mm x 218mm 
Certifications FCC, CE, MS WHQL 


priced at around 4.2K in Kolkata- at SABOO COMPUTerS 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------

